# Opinion on Peptide Dose Measurement



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok. I reconstitute 2mgs of Mod GRF (1-29) with 2ml Bac. Water, how many ticks on a 1 CC slin pin do I need to measure up to to get a 100mcg dose?

If anyone refers me to the Peptide Calculator, I am going to explain my thinking to them as to why that calculator is not giving a correct measurement (in number of ticks).

Thanks.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 15, 2011)

you need 1/10 of a CC (if you have a slin pin that goes 10, 20, 30, 40...100 - go to the 10)

2mg = 2ml (2cc)
1mg = 1ml (1cc)
.1mg (100mcg) = 1/10ml (1/10cc)


----------



## Jlive1980 (Sep 15, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> you need 1/10 of a CC (if you have a slin pin that goes 10, 20, 30, 40...100 - go to the 10)
> 
> 2mg = 2ml (2cc)
> 1mg = 1ml (1cc)
> .1mg (100mcg) = 1/10ml (1/10cc)



^this.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 15, 2011)

It's simple math bro. I get worried about the people who can't figure this out and try to run a peptide cycle. 

If you have 2mg of something then that's 2000mcg. If you add 2ml of water then 1cc of it will be 1000mcg. Divide by 10 and that's 100mcg per "Tick".


----------



## toothache (Sep 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> It's simple math bro. I get worried about the people who can't figure this out and try to run a peptide cycle.
> 
> If you have 2mg of something then that's 2000mcg. If you add 2ml of water then 1cc of it will be 1000mcg. Divide by 10 and that's 100mcg per "Tick".



Yep.....


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> It's simple math bro. I get worried about the people who can't figure this out and try to run a peptide cycle.
> ...


 
Hey Pal,

Do me a favor and don't respond to any of my Posts or Threads. I told you before I had it with your attitude.

Learn some respect.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

*Thanks*

To all of the other members who posted, I appreciate you taking the time to assist.

Have a good one.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey dickbag I answered your question. I mean if you can't figure it out you might hurt yourself. Don't be so sensitive. Just trying to motivate you to actually think instead of running to the interweb for helps. 

Excuse me for replying to your thread, I don't look at your name and I don't even remember you but apparently you ask dumb questions all the time.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

*Peptide Calculator's Conclusion*

Just for future reference, the popular Peptide Calculator disagrees with your calculations. It says the "5th tick mark."

It was confusing me. I'm not afraid to ask a question when I'm confused. I don't think anyone should be.

Try it:

Research Peptide Calculator

In step 1 enter: 1
In step 2 enter: 2
In step 3 enter: 2
In step 4 enter: 100

It's output is "draw up to tick mark #5."


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Hey dickbag I answered your question. I mean if you can't figure it out you might hurt yourself. Don't be so sensitive. Just trying to motivate you to actually think instead of running to the interweb for helps.
> 
> Excuse me for replying to your thread, I don't look at your name and I don't even remember you but apparently you ask dumb questions all the time.


 
No, scumbag. You remember me. You know what, you better remember me. You are a low life. Stay out of my face.

I'll refresh your memory as to who I am:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2375245-post47.html

You kept your mouth shut after that, didn't you? Now you want to open your big mouth again?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cmon guys, this is the interwebs - internet fights are the least respected sport at the special olympics

people are gonna have an attitude at times, but we're all here aiming for the same basic goals; to better ourselves and to help the other members here to do the same.

Peyot, don't take shit so harshly - to be honest i had to "bite my tongue" cause i was thinking the same thing he said in his post. It's very simple division and the level of knowledge needed to correctly and safely run peptides and AAS is well beyond the level generally needed to figure out the question you asked.

That being said, everyone has moments where they dont quite get something or are confused by conflicting information. I've seen you around and you seem like a generally ok dude so I assumed this was one of those instances (and as you explained, it was) so I helped you out with the answer and left out the part that sloppy decided to comment on. So be it that he said it, it's the truth - but he still also gave you the answer. kiss and make up, boys...


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> Cmon guys, this is the interwebs - internet fights are the least respected sport at the special olympics
> 
> people are gonna have an attitude at times, but we're all here aiming for the same basic goals; to better ourselves and to help the other members here to do the same.
> 
> ...


 

Hey Bro. You have your opinion and I have mine. I don't agree with you. How's that?


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

This guy has got a big mouth. He's always talking down to people. He's got a problem.

Well you know what? No one steps to me in real life or the Internet without me standing up.

Try me.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 15, 2011)

Peyot said:


> No, scumbag. You remember me. You know what, you better remember me. You are a low life. Stay out of my face.
> 
> I'll refresh your memory as to who I am:
> 
> ...


 

Actually I never saw that post. But if you have any shred of common sense you can do some simple math and realize how to dose peptides. But apparently you dont. You're right, we did start at the same time, that just shows how either #1 your reading comprehension sucks balls. #2 you might just be a retard. (I won't hold it against you, you're a yankee.) #3. You need to do a lot more research before you hurt yourself. 

I was trying to help ya bro. But do whatever you want, draw it up to the 5th tick mark. I don't give a fuck. Hell draw it up to the 50th tick mark. Good luck bro.

Nice numbers btw little guy


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 15, 2011)

Peyot said:


> This guy has got a big mouth. He's always talking down to people. He's got a problem.
> 
> Well you know what? No one steps to me in real life or the Internet without me standing up.
> 
> Try me.


 

I don't talk down to people that ask relevant questions. I answered your question. If you choose to believe that you should be running peptides without knowing how to dose them, then that's your call.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Actually I never saw that post. But if you have any shred of common sense you can do some simple math and realize how to dose peptides. But apparently you dont. You're right, we did start at the same time, that just shows how either #1 your reading comprehension sucks balls. #2 you might just be a retard. (I won't hold it against you, you're a yankee.) #3. You need to do a lot more research before you hurt yourself.
> 
> I was trying to help ya bro. But do whatever you want, draw it up to the 5th tick mark. I don't give a fuck. Hell draw it up to the 50th tick mark. Good luck bro.
> 
> Nice numbers btw little guy


 

Well, I'm going to report your Posts to the moderators of this Board.

You're calling me a Yankee? You're biased. You're a southerner I see. Just because I'm from the north you're going to insult me? I've heard about people like you.

You are a moron with emotional problems. You need help.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 15, 2011)

Peyot said:


> Well, I'm going to report your Posts to the moderators of this Board.
> 
> You're calling me a Yankee? You're biased. You're a southerner I see. Just because I'm from the north you're going to insult me? I've heard about people like you.
> 
> You are a moron with emotional problems. You need help.


 
For the record, this "Moron" just told you how to dose your peptides. Something you couldn't figure out. What's that make you?


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm reporting this biased slur to the Moderators as well:

"You're a fucking yankee prick. Fuck off and if you even think I looked at a thread, don't post in it you fucking newb."

This was the message left by you in my box where you negged me.

You need help.

I obviously hit a nerve. You need to be disciplined for treating people in a disrespectful manner on this Board.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

I have seen a lot of people having problems with figuring out how to dose peptides. Even the calculator says something different.

I have nothing to be ashamed of.

I always treat people in a respectful manner unless they deserve to be put in their place which is exactly where I'm putting you.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah that's what I said when I negged you. Negging comes with a harsh statement. Welcome to IM. 

Bro, I understand your problem. But sometimes it's much less confusing to just step back and think about it rationally. That's all I was trying to get you to see. You're not putting me in my place. You're mad because I'm right. 




Peyot said:


> Hey man sorry for acting like a dumb prick in that peptide thread. Thanks for the help. Sometimes I just lose control.


 
Thanks for manning up and saying that when you repped me. I accept your apology.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 15, 2011)

Peyot said:


> Just for future reference, the popular Peptide Calculator disagrees with your calculations. It says the "5th tick mark."
> 
> It was confusing me. I'm not afraid to ask a question when I'm confused. I don't think anyone should be.
> 
> ...



On the left side of the calculator there is an option for "Your syringe has __ tick marks" .. if you are using a 1cc syringe with 50 tick marks, then yes you would draw up to the 5th tick mark. I just put the numbers in and this is what it came out as - make sure when using the calculator you have all the information in correctly; or if your syringe does have 50 tick marks (2/100cc each tick) then 5 ticks would = 1/10cc and as i said that is the correct dosing


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Yeah that's what I said when I negged you. Negging comes with a harsh statement. Welcome to IM.
> 
> Bro, I understand your problem. But sometimes it's much less confusing to just step back and think about it rationally. That's all I was trying to get you to see. You're not putting me in my place. You're mad because I'm right.
> 
> ...


 

Wow! Now you're changing my quotes? You are a real piece of work. You should be banned for this.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> On the left side of the calculator there is an option for "Your syringe has __ tick marks" .. if you are using a 1cc syringe with 50 tick marks, then yes you would draw up to the 5th tick mark. I just put the numbers in and this is what it came out as - make sure when using the calculator you have all the information in correctly; or if your syringe does have 50 tick marks (2/100cc each tick) then 5 ticks would = 1/10cc and as i said that is the correct dosing


 

Yeah. You forgot to mention that the area where the 50 tick marks is listed cannot be altered. You have to do the math yourself. It's incorrect. I pointed that out.

Edit: I have a 1 CC syringe. It has 100 tick marks. Not 50 tick marks.

Trust me: I know how to enter the correct information. Why would you think otherwise?


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Welcome to IM.


 
The owners of this Board should not allow you in. You are disgraceful.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> On the left side of the calculator there is an option for "Your syringe has __ tick marks" .. if you are using a 1cc syringe with 50 tick marks, then yes you would draw up to the 5th tick mark. I just put the numbers in and this is what it came out as - make sure when using the calculator you have all the information in correctly; or if your syringe does have 50 tick marks (2/100cc each tick) then 5 ticks would = 1/10cc and as i said that is the correct dosing


 
Did you read what I posted before? Did you follow the steps I clearly outlined?

Do you have a 1 CC syringe? How many tick marks does a 1 CC syringe have? Have you seen a 1 CC syringe with 50 tick marks?


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Thanks for manning up and saying that when you repped me. I accept your apology.


 
You think you're funny don't you tough guy? I never repped you. I would never apologize to a douchebag like you either.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey joooo, Yeaaaaa I'm thalking to joooo..... WHASSS UPPP. 

That's what you remind me of. Everyone is just trying to help you bro. Why so srs?


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Hey joooo, Yeaaaaa I'm thalking to joooo..... WHASSS UPPP.
> 
> That's what you remind me of. Everyone is just trying to help you bro. Why so srs?


 
Oh, now you want to act like nothing is happening. You want to make it seem like fun and games.

You are a nasty, beligerant fellow who needs to be straightened out. I'm sure someone will set you straight other than me. You'll start in with the wrong person in real life, and you'll get what's coming to you.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 15, 2011)

Peyot said:


> Oh, now you want to act like nothing is happening. You want to make it seem like fun and games.
> 
> You are a nasty, beligerant fellow who needs to be straightened out. I'm sure someone will set you straight other than me. You'll start in with the wrong person in real life, and you'll get what's coming to you.


 

You have a serious problem.....and it's not only with your math skills. 


Dude you're sub-200. Get yo weight up son. 

I'm actually quite respectful and nice. I just don't like dumb people. 


Good night sweetheart. I gotta wake up early to SFW and take a few tests. I'd tuck you in but I'll be staying in your mom's room tonight.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> You have a serious problem.....and it's not only with your math skills.
> 
> 
> Dude you're sub-200. Get yo weight up son.
> ...


 

I just wish everybody who you mouth off to on these Boards had the guts to stand up to you. You'd stop doing it then. I'll leave it in the Moderator's hands to deal with a problem like you.

Mark my words, you'll get what's coming to you. Remember me when you get that beating, ok?


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Dude you're sub-200. Get yo weight up son.


 
Dude, why don't you come here and see what this sub-200 lb guy can do with his hands?


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 15, 2011)

Peyot said:


> I just wish everybody who you mouth off to on these Boards had the guts to stand up to you. You'd stop doing it then. I'll leave it in the Moderator's hands to deal with a problem like you.
> 
> Mark my words, you'll get what's coming to you. Remember me when you get that beating, ok?


 
You're cute when you're upset.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> You're cute when you're upset.


 
Your face ain't gonna be so cute after you take a couple of shots scumbag.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 15, 2011)

Peyot said:


> Your face ain't gonna be so cute after you take a couple of shots scumbag.


 

We don't talk to daddy like that. 

Quit bullying me before I run off and tell the modz on yous.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

Like I said, too bad the other guys here don't have the balls to stand up to a wise ass like you.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 15, 2011)

Remember me and remember what I said punk.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 15, 2011)

Peyot said:


> Like I said, too bad the other guys here don't have the balls to stand up to a wise ass like you.


 

Like I said, too bad you don't have any common sense. 

You have 34 posts. Wow you've really been active on the boards. Do you stalk all my posts? You seem to think you know a lot about me. Maybe you're calling is a private investigator.....or a tranny crack addict, sounds like you already have the build for it.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Like I said, too bad you don't have any common sense.
> 
> You have 34 posts. Wow you've really been active on the boards. Do you stalk all my posts? You seem to think you know a lot about me. Maybe you're calling is a private investigator.....or a tranny crack addict, sounds like you already have the build for it.


 

Like I said, you are a scumbag moron who doesn't know who he's playing with.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

Like I said, I had an argument with you in July when you insulted me. I told you off then and you claim not to have seen my Post where I asked you how strong you were. I did a little research and found that you had done your first AAS cycle right around the same time I did my first PH cycle, yet you tried to talk down to me because you thought your AAS use was superior to my PH use. I identified myself in that Post, so you know I'm not a troll or a newb. I have as many Posts on another Forum as you have here. The difference is that I am a well-respected member there who helps people without a condecending attitude like you have.

I choose to make a Thread here that you answered with more of your condecending bullshit, and I called you out on it. You have been wiggling around trying to change the facts of this since I posted, hoping that this fact will be hidden. Guess what? It's not hidden.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

If this Board is well-managed it will have a Moderator who sees what's going on here and gives you a warning and infraction. Like I said, for the crap you have pulled in this Thread, IMO you should be banned without a warning.

You have a big nasty mouth, and someone has to stand up to you and shut you up.

I'm still trying to see if you have anything to back up your talk. It doesn't appear to me that you do. I asked you about your Deadlift. If you're so strong and tough to have such a big mouth, I want to see what's behind it backing you up. So far, I only see empty words. I asked you if you were even a lifter.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> Cmon guys, this is the interwebs
> ...
> people are gonna have an attitude at times, but we're all here aiming for the same basic goals; to better ourselves and to help the other members here to do the same.


 
As I said before, I don't agree with you. Internet or real life where someone is standing right before my face, no one is going to talk disrespectful to me. You think it's ok for people to have attitudes at times? Fair enough. How about when those times start to be too often? I have outlined in the Thread where I had an argument with this guy before. He stopped responding. I left it alone. Now I start a Thread and he runs his wise mouth again? No.



ScottyMac710 said:


> Peyot, don't take shit so harshly - to be honest i had to "bite my tongue" cause i was thinking the same thing he said in his post. It's very simple division and the level of knowledge needed to correctly and safely run peptides and AAS is well beyond the level generally needed to figure out the question you asked.


 
I have been helping people on Boards for many years. People are appreciative when you help them in a nice and professional way. When you try to make them feel stupid or you speak in a condecending way to them they resent it. You know this for a fact. It's common human psychology.

I have already stated my case that it is not as simple an equation to figure out as you're making it out to be. You are also trying to somehow validate this guys behavior. IMO you are wrong to do so. My advice to you is not to get involved. You wanted to get involved, so here we are. I'm waiting for you to answer the questions I posed in my last Post directed to you.

If you think I'm not as smart as you, I'd be happy to compare academic notes with you. Let me know. One thing I can tell you is that a good teacher is a good student. A good student is not afraid to ask questions, and one that respects himself and others and has a spine will stand up to those who treat him unkindly.



ScottyMac710 said:


> That being said, everyone has moments where they dont quite get something or are confused by conflicting information. I've seen you around and you seem like a generally ok dude so I assumed this was one of those instances (and as you explained, it was) so I helped you out with the answer and left out the part that sloppy decided to comment on.


 
Oh, I'm a generally ok dude? Thanks. Let me ask you a question. Are you affiliated with purchasepeptides? I see you have their banner in your signature. Are you a rep for them?



ScottyMac710 said:


> So be it that he said it, it's the truth - but he still also gave you the answer. kiss and make up, boys...


 
He said what? That I asked a question I should have known the answer to?


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I'd tuck you in but I'll be staying in your mom's room tonight.


 
My mother is dead. She died in 1990. Why are you bringing my mother into it?

You used a bias slur and offended my dead mother (may her Soul rest in Peace).

I told you that I hope someone punches you in the face and gives you the beating you are asking for.

That's talking Man to Man.

I don't need to slur you or offend the memory or your mother, whether she is dead or alive.

Who's the bigger Man? You or me?


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> It's simple math bro. I get worried about the people who can't figure this out and try to run a peptide cycle.
> 
> If you have 2mg of something then that's 2000mcg. If you add 2ml of water then 1cc of it will be 1000mcg. Divide by 10 and that's 100mcg per "Tick".


 
Reading your message again. Who are you trying to kid? You gave me the wrong answer anyway. You're trying to tell me I'm dumb? What does that make you?

A 1cc slin pin has 100 tick marks. Your answer is wrong. If it was right then filling the needle to 1 tick mark would be the correct way to dose 100mcg. It's not.

You're a real jackass!


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> I've seen you around and you seem like a generally ok dude so I assumed this was one of those instances (and as you explained, it was) so I helped you out with the answer and left out the part that sloppy decided to comment on.


 
Yeah, but you didn't ever check his answer. He was wrong and you approved it. He said 1 tick and that's wrong. So, instead of truly being helpful, you added to the confusion by agreeing with him. Can you explain that away?


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

*The Truth of the Matter is Revealed*



SloppyJ said:


> Actually I never saw that post. But if you have any shred of common sense you can do some simple math and realize how to dose peptides. But apparently you dont. You're right, we did start at the same time, that just shows how either #1 your reading comprehension sucks balls. #2 you might just be a retard. (I won't hold it against you, you're a yankee.) #3. You need to do a lot more research before you hurt yourself.
> 
> I was trying to help ya bro. But do whatever you want, draw it up to the 5th tick mark. I don't give a fuck. Hell draw it up to the 50th tick mark. Good luck bro.
> 
> Nice numbers btw little guy


 
So, you insulted me with all of the above.

My reading comprehension sucks balls huh?
I'm a retard but it's ok because I'm a yankee huh?
I need to do more research before I hurt myself - ok, I'll take you up on that one. I came here asking a question. That's a valid way to do research. I'm helping people do research all the time over on the Board I'm active on. They thank me for it. Service with a smile. If I don't know the answer to something, I find out or I go through the trouble of either asking a senior, more knowlegable member than myself, or if I have confidence in that individual, I send the person asking the queston to them.

So, you said it was a simple math question, right? How come you couldn't figure out the right answer? You didn't have a problem giving out a smart-ass comment before you gave the wrong answer, did you? You're a douchebag through and through and I've exposed you here.

What have you got to say now loser 

???


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Jesus christ this dude had a meltdown.....

No I didn't get an infraction or even a slap on the wrist. The only thing a mod did was give me reps for letting you know how crazy you are.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Jesus christ this dude had a meltdown.....
> 
> No I didn't get an infraction or even a slap on the wrist. The only thing a mod did was give me reps for letting you know how crazy you are.


 
Ah! Ok. Thank you for letting me know the level of corruption of this Board.

You guys can keep it. With a douchebag like you getting reps for this? Wow!


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Hate. Hate. Hate.

How are your peps going:


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Hate. Hate. Hate.
> 
> How are your peps going:


 
You're one of the biggest assholes I have ever met on the Internet. You may just be the biggest!


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

What did you get reps for? The wrong information you gave me? Ha! What a damn joke!!


----------



## gym66 (Sep 16, 2011)

lol this thread is funny as hell.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

I hope everyone on this Board reads this Thread. I made myself pretty clear. You are a fraud. You don't even know what you're talking about. Then you get reps for being "one of the boys." Then you're proud of that. Whoa! What are you proud of? Your fraudulent status?

Read my OP again. You were wrong. You said "1 tick." Is is not "1 tick" you moron.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, I'm crazy. My punches come just as hard and fast as my messages punk. Try me.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

It's the first big tick. 10 units. Don't be a fucking retard.....again. Learn from your mistakes. But it looks like if you would have done that you woulda quit posting a LONG time ago.

Are you fucking Bi-polar? Responding to shit that no one even said? You need to get on some meds bro.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

You send me a regional bias slur because I'm from the North?

You tell me you'll be sleeping with my mother who is dead?

You are a real piece of work

...and he's gets reps from a Mod for it!


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> It's the first big tick. 10 units. Don't be a fucking retard.....again. Learn from your mistakes. But it looks like if you would have done that you woulda quit posting a LONG time ago.
> 
> Are you fucking Bi-polar? Responding to shit that no one even said? You need to get on some meds bro.


 

You didn't say that. You said "1 tick."

You trying to wiggle out of it again to save face I see.

Yeah, "1 big tick." Right!!

Asshole.


----------



## gym66 (Sep 16, 2011)

10 units is right.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

Since when is 10 units defined as the first big tick?


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

gym66 said:


> 10 units is right.


 

I get that. Thanks. He didn't say that. He said "1 tick."


----------



## gym66 (Sep 16, 2011)

tick tac toe


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Peyot said:


> Dude, why don't you come here and see what this sub-200 lb guy can do with his hands?


 

I imagine you give a great handi .....that is if you would ever quit running your mouth.


----------



## gym66 (Sep 16, 2011)

ok you good now. you know how to dose the peps.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

What does the Peptide Calculator say? 50 ticks. Each tick is counted. Each individual mark is a "tick." 10 ticks is 10 individual marks.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I imagine you give a great handi .....that is if you would ever quit running your mouth.


 
Have you ever been knocked cold with one punch?


----------



## gym66 (Sep 16, 2011)

ok


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Peyot said:


> I get that. Thanks. He didn't say that. He said "1 tick."


 
Again if you read my post and had any brain cells you could figure it out. I clearly said how to calculate it. Divide the syringe into 10th's. Yes that's right, 10........uh huh....10.....

If there are, you guessed it, 10 ticks.....then it's the first "Tick". 


Dude did you even graduate highschool?


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Peyot said:


> Have you ever been knocked cold with one punch?


 

Have you ever been docked?


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Again if you read my post and had any brain cells you could figure it out. I clearly said how to calculate it. Divide the syringe into 10th's. Yes that's right, 10........uh huh....10.....
> 
> If there are, you guessed it, 10 ticks.....then it's the first "Tick".
> 
> ...


 

That's bullshit and you know it. You are trying to cover your ass. It's not working. One tick has never been defined as 10 ticks. Wake up you stupid bastard.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Have you ever been docked?


 
I'm right here. You want to try something? Bring it.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

You are from the South? You are a disgrace of the South.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Peyot said:


> That's bullshit and you know it. You are trying to cover your ass. It's not working. One tick has never been defined as 10 ticks. Wake up you stupid bastard.


 
First of all no one ever fucking calls it a "Tick". A tick is something I get under my ballsack...kinda like you. 

Answer the question. Did you graduate highschool? Ever take any math classes?





Peyot said:


> I'm right here. You want to try something? Bring it.


 

Apparently you like a good docking.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Peyot said:


> You are from the South? You are a disgrace of the South.


 



Dude you're just scratching for shit to say now. 

Am I a disgrace to the south cause I can divide and multiply?


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> It's simple math bro. I get worried about the people who can't figure this out and try to run a peptide cycle.
> 
> If you have 2mg of something then that's 2000mcg. If you add 2ml of water then 1cc of it will be 1000mcg. Divide by 10 and that's 100mcg per "Tick".


 
This is what you said. "Divide by 10 and that's 100mcg per "Tick."

Now say you didn't say that scumbag


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

Tell me this. When the Peptide Calculator says "5 ticks," according to your logic that means the 50 tick mark?

You are so full of shit!


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't know, I've never used a peptide calculator cause Im not that retarded. I assume when you say a "Tick" that you mean the even 10 units. As most normal people would. And if you said each "Unit" then that means each .01ml, yes that's 100th of a ml if you can't do the conversion.

We can do this all day bub.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I don't know, I've never used a peptide calculator cause Im not that retarded. I assume when you say a "Tick" that you mean the even 10 units. As most normal people would. And if you said each "Unit" then that means each .01ml, yes that's 100th of a ml if you can't do the conversion.
> 
> We can do this all day bub.


 

Well then you should have kept your fucking mouth shut because your "answer" was erroneous and caused a lot more harm than good. Stupid scumbag. Go fuck yourself.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Peyot said:


> Well then you should have kept your fucking mouth shut because your "answer" was erroneous and caused a lot more harm than good. Stupid scumbag. Go fuck yourself.


 

Not really. Again, I have the math in that post to back it up. You can't count this one on your toes. I'm sorry. So bust out that calculator or you can just think about it and get the answer.....don't strain your brain too much. Move the decimal to the left....

Expect the neg's to come flowing in. When you're in the red, remember why.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 16, 2011)

Subbed. This kind of quality entertainment is hard to find haha.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 16, 2011)

Peyot said:


> I'm right here. You want to try something? Bring it.







Come at me bro!


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

maybe he finally had that brain aneurysm and died on his keyboard. 

Musta been that badass PH cycle he did.


----------



## meow (Sep 16, 2011)

Omg lol thanks for the laffs. I m willing to bet this kid has down syndrome and competes in the special olympic...


----------



## GMO (Sep 16, 2011)

Peyot said:


> I hope everyone on this Board reads this Thread. I made myself pretty clear. You are a fraud. You don't even know what you're talking about. Then you get reps for being "one of the boys." Then you're proud of that. Whoa! What are you proud of? Your fraudulent status?
> 
> Read my OP again. You were wrong. You said "1 tick." Is is not "1 tick" you moron.



SloppyJ's the man...if anyone is a fraud it's you.  Anyone who cannot perform a simple calculation SHOULD NOT be using peptides or AAS for that matter.

2mg/2ml = 100mcg per 0.1ml

That's fucking basic math that my twelve year-old daughter could figure out.  Quit flaming respected members of this board and enroll in a math class at the community college.  Use the money you were going to spend on peps for tuition. GICH!

Oh...and negged for being such a douche bag.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Whammy!


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

I asked about ticks on a slin pin. He gave me the wrong answer. That's ok though, right?

So you guys are going to stand behind your boy, huh?

Ok, that's not a problem. I can live with that.

You guys have a good day.

SloppyJ I said what I had to say to you. Go party with the friends who are backing you up. No problem.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Whammy!


 

Like I give a flying fuck


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Since a "Tick" is the farthest thing from a scientific term when refering to a slin pin you need to chill. 

Are you mad cause I'm right? Maybe we can talk about this. Would it help to get something off your chest? I feel like there is something you really need to let loose of.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Since a "Tick" is the farthest thing from a scientific term when refering to a slin pin you need to chill.
> 
> Are you mad cause I'm right? Maybe we can talk about this. Would it help to get something off your chest? I feel like there is something you really need to let loose of.


 
I asked about a measurement. You talked down to me. I told you that I wasn't one to be talked down to. That's it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Peyot said:


> I asked about a measurement. You talked down to me. I told you that I wasn't one to be talked down to. That's it.


 
For the 100th time, you were talked down to because it's elementary math son. YOU SHOULDN"T BE RUNNING PEPS IF YOU CANT DOSE THEM. Pretty much plain and simple. I'm not the only one to say that either. I said something about your shitty PH cycle a few months ago and you hold a grudge like a woman.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> For the 100th time, you were talked down to because it's elementary math son. YOU SHOULDN"T BE RUNNING PEPS IF YOU CANT DOSE THEM. Pretty much plain and simple. I'm not the only one to say that either. I said something about your shitty PH cycle a few months ago and you hold a grudge like a woman.


 
Nobody talks down to me. There is no reason for me to take that from you or anyone else for whatever reason. Who the fuck are you?


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

For the 100th time: you're an asshole.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> Oh...and negged for being such a douche bag.


 
I negged you back for being a scumbag.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

meow said:


> Omg lol thanks for the laffs. I m willing to bet this kid has down syndrome and competes in the special olympic...


 
Go to hell too Buddy.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

*Abuse*

Obviously I'm new to AAS (injectables) and Peptides.

I came here to ask a question about measurement.

There is no way I should have to take the amount of abuse you guys are trying to make me swallow because of this. That's complete and utter bullshit


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Peyot said:


> I negged you back for being a scumbag.


 
You actually gave him positive reps dumbo.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow thank you Peyot, I had a long day of work and coming home to find that this already pretty funny thread from last night had evolved into this absolutely made my day


I think the issue you're having is that you can't properly read the "tick" marks on your pin cause there's no light in that closet. Why don't you come out of there and maybe you'll be able to read it.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> You actually gave him positive reps dumbo.



Hahahah and it keeps getting better


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

You guys are all full of shit.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

Go back up your douchebag boy SloppyJ. Haha

I'm the one who's laughing


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

Go shove the abuse you're trying to give me up your asses. I'm not taking it. It's yours.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> You actually gave him positive reps dumbo.


 
You're color-blind asshole. My reps are gray because I have 0 rep power


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

SloppyJ, you couldn't fight your way out of a paper bag


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

You're all a bunch of tough-guy gangsters? You want to gang up on me?

Bring it. I got something for you


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> Hahahah and it keeps getting better


 
You couldn't answer my question before, but you can come here and talk shit?

Priceless


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> Subbed. This kind of quality entertainment is hard to find haha.


 
You repped me. Did you mean to neg me? lol

You called me a bitch. Is that good?


----------



## anab0lix (Sep 16, 2011)

Hahaha my man Peyot

Its pandemonium gone wild!!!


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

anab0lix said:


> Hahaha my man Peyot
> 
> Its pandemonium gone wild!!!


 
ah ha ha you like that, huh?


----------



## meow (Sep 16, 2011)

Lol how cute... a troll. Don't feed the troll children.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

meow said:


> Lol how cute... a troll. Don't feed the troll children.


 
Yeah? You think I'm a troll?

Asshole


----------



## Peyot (Sep 16, 2011)

meow said:


> Lol how cute... a troll. Don't feed the troll children.


 

Why don't you mind your own fucking business?


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 16, 2011)

Peyot said:


> You're all a bunch of tough-guy gangsters? You want to gang up on me?
> 
> Bring it. I got something for you


 

What are you going to pin me with 10 ticks of peptides? 

I'd be alarmed but seeing as how you can't even dose anything I doubt you could even load a clip.


----------



## bigtex5569 (Sep 17, 2011)

Peyot said:


> Hey Pal,
> 
> Do me a favor and don't respond to any of my Posts or Threads. I told you before I had it with your attitude.
> 
> Learn some respect.


 

I Agree!!! Dude needs to learn some RESPECT!


----------



## bigtex5569 (Sep 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> What are you going to pin me with 10 ticks of peptides?
> 
> I'd be alarmed but seeing as how you can't even dose anything I doubt you could even load a clip.


 


Dude, if that's your pic, you're just a little bittycompared to most of us on here. If you were to see some of the people you call "Trolls" face to face, you wouldn't call us anything but, "Sir"!!! We should call you "Skinny"!!! You must have too much tren on the brain!!! Advice from an "old school Badass... Put all that negative energy in to your workouts and you might get big some day!!! Oh yeah... Not everyone is good at math and that is ONE of the reasons for these kind of boards... To learn the RIGHT way to do things! It's dumbasses like you that think you know everything that pisses me off! Get on here to help people if you have knowledge!!! Keep your bad attitude to yourself or go make fun of people face to face!!!

BigTex!!!


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 17, 2011)

;popcorn: sloppyj gots this..


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> ;popcorn: sloppyj gots this..


 

Fuck you too scumbag.

You want to neg me and call me a stupid dickless bastard?

Mind you own fucking business too. This is none of your fucking business punk. Stay out of it.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

*Respect and Disrespect*

For those of you who joined late, read the Thread.

SloppyJ disrespected me and he's getting a taste of what happens to folks who do that.

I can guarentee he would not have said shit to me face-to-face.

I live and grew up in the toughest town, and nobody steps to me here. Why not? They can see why not.

I always give people respect, and I expect respect in return. I never have any problems.

People rarely disrespect me on Forums, but when they do, I stand up. Those who know me can tell you this 

If any of you have a problem with that, well, that's your problem.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

*Unmoderated Board*

I can tell you all, this Board is lawless. Why do you think I started using profanity? I wasn't using it at the beginning of the Thread. In any other Forums you would be warned for using it. I wouldn't use this type of profanity on other Boards.

At the start I reported some of SloppyJ's disrespectful Posts. No Mod answered. I contacted a Mod. What does he do? He reps SloppyJ and ignores me!

This is a rogue Board with no Moderation. Anything goes I see.

Ok, anything goes? I'm up for that. Let's go!


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

If you check the beginning of the Thread, all I asked SloppyJ to do was to stop posting in my Thread or responding to any of my Posts. We had had words before, and I was trying to avoid future run-ins.

What did he do? He started a fight. He used a U.S. regional bias slur against me among other things.

Instead of just respecting me and trying to be cool, he wanted to fight. Ok Bro, you want to fight? Like I said, bring it. I'm right here waiting for you.

Remember: you disrespected me. That's how this whole thing started.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> ;popcorn: sloppyj gots this..


 

Who the fuck are you Bro? You want to start in with me too? Why are you taking sides against me? Mind your own business. This had nothing to do with you before you jumped in on his side against me.

This is a one-on-one fight. Why do you want to jump in against me? SloppyJ's your boy?


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> What are you going to pin me with 10 ticks of peptides?
> 
> I'd be alarmed but seeing as how you can't even dose anything I doubt you could even load a clip.


 
Baseball bat if it's two or more against me Son.

I wasn't taking to you. Keep your stinking dirty mouth shut. You motherfucker!!


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> ;popcorn: sloppyj gots this..


 
Negged in return. Now mind your own business.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

bigtex5569 said:


> Dude, if that's your pic, you're just a little bittycompared to most of us on here. If you were to see some of the people you call "Trolls" face to face, you wouldn't call us anything but, "Sir"!!! We should call you "Skinny"!!! You must have too much tren on the brain!!! Advice from an "old school Badass... Put all that negative energy in to your workouts and you might get big some day!!! Oh yeah... Not everyone is good at math and that is ONE of the reasons for these kind of boards... To learn the RIGHT way to do things! It's dumbasses like you that think you know everything that pisses me off! Get on here to help people if you have knowledge!!! Keep your bad attitude to yourself or go make fun of people face to face!!!
> 
> BigTex!!!


 
Respect!

You got it BigTex.

I came here and asked a simple question. This guy gave me a bad attitude a few months ago when I posted. He gave me a bad attitude again in this Thread. I didn't come here lookin' for any trouble. I'm a nice quiet guy.

He thinks he's a tough guy. Well, he ain't gonna be a tough guy with me.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 17, 2011)

I got 0 reps from you... meaning you neither negged or gave me any reps.  You don't have enough reps to neg anyone.

you started this whole fucking thing by telling sloppyj to gtfo when he really just told you whats up and how to dose.. disrespect you? who the fuck do you think you are exactly? with 176 posts and barely any reps your nobody.. sloppyj and GMO contribute alot to IM and I'll back up our vets!


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> I got 0 reps from you... meaning you neither negged or gave me any reps. You don't have enough reps to neg anyone.
> 
> you started this whole fucking thing by telling sloppyj to gtfo when he really just told you whats up and how to dose.. disrespect you? who the fuck do you think you are exactly? with 176 posts and barely any reps your nobody.. sloppyj and GMO contribute alot to IM and I'll back up our vets!


 
Read it again.

This is what he said:

 "It's simple math bro. I get worried about the people who can't figure this out and try to run a peptide cycle..."

This is what I said in return:

"Hey Pal,

Do me a favor and don't respond to any of my Posts or Threads. I told you before I had it with your attitude.

Learn some respect."

Now, what does that tell you?

1.) I didn't care for his attitude
2.) I'm asking him to stay away from me.
3.) I've had trouble with his attitude before.
4.) I tell him to learn to be respectful.

You got a problem with that?

This is none of your business. Stay out of it. It's between me and him.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 17, 2011)

how about you pm him to get your ass reamed so we don't have to see the blood show. you already risked getting your thread locked by reporting pointless posts. telling people to "stay out of it" when you made a thread so the whole world can see? stfu, I don't have a problem with anything besides your dumb ass.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> how about you pm him to get your ass reamed so we don't have to see the blood show. you already risked getting your thread locked by reporting pointless posts. telling people to "stay out of it" when you made a thread so the whole world can see? stfu, I don't have a problem with anything besides your dumb ass.


 
You shut the fuck up. You got a problem with me too? Fuck you too asshole. How's that? You like that?


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> how about you pm him to get your ass reamed so we don't have to see the blood show. you already risked getting your thread locked by reporting pointless posts. telling people to "stay out of it" when you made a thread so the whole world can see? stfu, I don't have a problem with anything besides your dumb ass.


 

I told you to mind your own fucking business. You want to get involved? Ok, now you're involved.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> how about you pm him to get your ass reamed so we don't have to see the blood show. you already risked getting your thread locked by reporting pointless posts. telling people to "stay out of it" when you made a thread so the whole world can see? stfu, I don't have a problem with anything besides your dumb ass.


 
Look at the Post history. Look at the timeline in the system on the Server and on the Webpage. It's all there.

You started in with me. You came from out of the woodwork and negged me calling me a stupid dickless bastard. I never said anything to you. You jumped on me first. I'm defending myself.

Tell the Moderators exactly what happened.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

At 10:21 am you negged me with the comment, "stupid dickless bastard."

At 10:22 am you posted Post #113

I have never seen you before this. I have no idea who you are.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 17, 2011)

Peyot said:


> I told you to mind your own fucking business. You want to get involved? Ok, now you're involved.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 17, 2011)

Peyot said:


> At 10:21 am you negged me with the comment, "stupid dickless bastard."
> 
> At 10:22 am you posted Post #113
> 
> I have never seen you before this. I have no idea who you are.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


>


 


ecot3c inside said:


>


 
Very funny huh? Ha Ha

Now stay out if it and mind your own fucking business.


----------



## gym66 (Sep 17, 2011)

bahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 17, 2011)

Peyot said:


> Very funny huh? Ha Ha
> 
> Now stay out if it and mind your own fucking business.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


>


 
Don't get involved in Threads unless you have a good reason to.

You need to learn some respect too.

Just because SloppyJ and GMO contribute a lot to IM, that doesn't give them a license to speak to newcomers to the Board disrespectfully.

I'm sure the owner of IM will agree


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 17, 2011)

Peyot said:


> I told you to mind your own fucking business. You want to get involved?* Ok, now you're involved*.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 17, 2011)

Peyot said:


> Don't get involved in Threads unless you have a good reason to.
> 
> You need to learn some respect too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


>


 
Like posting similies?


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


>


 
You're having a lot of fun, aren't you.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

Tell the owner you were wrong to jump to SloppyJ's defense when he was wrong.

Repeat after me:

"I was wrong to jump to SloppyJ's defense again Peyot. I'm sorry!"


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

*Quote*



Peyot said:


> *
> Just because SloppyJ and GMO contribute a lot to IM, that doesn't give them a license to speak to newcomers to the Board disrespectfully.*


 

Quoted for Truth


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, the Owner and his staff _should_ care if members who post regularly to their Forums do so in a respectful and professional manner because it's good for business.

Evidently there is some sort of lapse in managing staff, because the issue in this Thread should have been addressed many Posts ago.

My respectful and pleasant attitude, and my attempts to help others on the Forum where I Post is appreciated by the managing staff. They have thanked me personally.

I've also been invited to Forums by former Moderators (when they created their own sites) and respected by them for my pleasant attitude and friendly demeanor.

I'm really sorry to see that members like SloppyJ, who has had a beligerant attitude with me and other members I have witnessed, is allowed to get away with it. Too bad.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

*Example of Improper Behavior on the Forum*

See Post #20 as an example of how he represents IM.

SloppyJ:

"Yeah that's what I said when I negged you. Negging comes with a harsh statement. *Welcome to IM.*"

He negged me with a very nasty statement which included a regional U.S. bias slur.

This is how your regular poster to these Boards behaves - and you reward him for it!

The Moderator gave him reps for this!! C'mon. This is a disgrace!


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

SloppyJ's defense?

I'm stupid. I shouldn't be running cycles if I'm not good at mathematics.

Ok. I'm going to set the record straight.

I came here asking for an opinion. I wanted to find a concensus on a measurement. I had done some research, and I saw that a different answer was being given with regards to reconstitution of peptides, and the conversion to dosing on a slin pin. I gave an exact scenario.

I got a few different opinions. They were helpful. I appreciated the responses and I thanked the members.

SloppyJ's case was different. I have already outlined it.

If I can find a trustworthy individual in this company (IronMagazineForums), I will present them with documents as to my level of education in general, and in the Sciences in particular.

We can then have a discussion about how SloppyJ is trying to put down a respected member who is visiting from another Forum by saying he is "stupid." He says I'm not good at Mathematics. Well, the joke is already on him.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 17, 2011)

If you take a look at Post #23, I'm trying to have a discussion regarding the measurement matter with ScottyMac710. I still have not gotten an answer from him to the question I asked.

I will ask ScottyMac710 the question I asked him before. Maybe he'll answer me this time:

ScottyMac 710, I am new to, and unfamiliar with slin pins. I want to know if some slin pins come in this following size and with these number of tick marks: 1cc; 50 tick marks.

Thank you.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 17, 2011)

Peyot said:


> If you take a look at Post #23, I'm trying to have a discussion regarding the measurement matter with ScottyMac710. I still have not gotten an answer from him to the question I asked.
> 
> I will ask ScottyMac710 the question I asked him before. Maybe he'll answer me this time:
> 
> ...



Hah I was wondering what you were referring to when you said I never answered your previous question, must have missed that one.

yes, there are some slin pins that will have tick marks every 2 units and larger ones on the 10 unit intervals. others, such as the one that you likely have based on your posts, have 100 tick marks, each equal to 1 unit and usually also the larger markings on the 10 unit intervals


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 18, 2011)

Dude are you still going on about this? Shut your fucking dirty whore mouth. You quote yourself over and over again like a fucking 5yr old with down syndrome.

And big tex, if you can beat 6'1" 230lbs at 12% BF then lets see it. Until then, you need to shut your cocksucker too. 

Peyot, no one likes you. You're a piece of shit that no one cares about. I hope you go into the subway in NYC and get some fucking anthrax sprinkled on you. It would be a huge favor to the entire world. 

You're pathetic, small, and highly uneducated.


----------



## Peyot (Sep 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Dude are you still going on about this? Shut your fucking dirty whore mouth. You quote yourself over and over again like a fucking 5yr old with down syndrome.
> 
> And big tex, if you can beat 6'1" 230lbs at 12% BF then lets see it. Until then, you need to shut your cocksucker too.
> 
> ...


 
You are a scumbag low life moron. Why don't you try to shut my mouth for me you punk?


----------



## Peyot (Sep 18, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> Hah I was wondering what you were referring to when you said I never answered your previous question, must have missed that one.
> 
> yes, there are some slin pins that will have tick marks every 2 units and larger ones on the 10 unit intervals. others, such as the one that you likely have based on your posts, have 100 tick marks, each equal to 1 unit and usually also the larger markings on the 10 unit intervals


 
Ok, great. Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 18, 2011)

1 tick


----------



## Peyot (Sep 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> 1 tick


 
I told you before to shut your fucking mouth. You don't get it, do you?


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 18, 2011)

Peyot said:


> I told you before to shut your fucking mouth. You don't get it, do you?



1 tick...


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 18, 2011)

I dont respond to not big's threatening me. What are you going to do? Drive down here and meet me? I would assume that the time change might confuse you and somehow you'd end up in Canada. 

1 tick bitch.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 18, 2011)

1 tick


----------



## TwisT (Sep 18, 2011)

a 1ml insulin syringe. Idk how much more simple they can be. Marked in 10ths. Simple math. 1/2ml = 5/10ths.... fractions fractions fractions.

Dont know how that turned into 6 pages of bitching 

@OP- all you need is 1/10th.....


----------

